
San Francisco wants to become a manufacturing mecca again - endswapper
http://sf.curbed.com/2016/11/2/13501634/sf-manufacturing-businesses
======
beamatronic
But how will you deal with toxic byproducts of manufacturing? Sure, those can
be mitigated, but that adds cost, and there is already high cost being in San
Francisco.

~~~
endswapper
You mitigate by redefining toxins as resources through technology, i.e. carbon
capture, waste-to-energy, toilet-to-tap.

This will add costs, but in a macro-economic context, these costs would be
negligible, offset by a healthy rate of inflation, increasing wages and
overall economic growth.

Plus, once toxins are resources, they have value and could be used to offset,
at least partially, the additional costs.

